# Excel 2011 (Mac): VBA Functions?



## katk (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm trying to create user defined functions with VBA using Mac Excel 2011. I have two problems:

1. It's not accepting my functions, although this version is supposed to. Sometimes they show up under "user defined" in the function list, but I can't use them even when they're there. (And I know it's not (always) errors in my coding because I've exactly copied other people's very simple test functions.) Is there some sort of known glitch with this version where it doesn't accept custom functions? Or is there some setting you have to enable?

2. While I know errors aren't the whole problem, can anyone recommend a good book that thoroughly goes over VBA coding starting from a basic level? I'm just learning, so my knowledge is patchy -- I know a lot about some possibilities/commands, nothing about others. If it specifically related to this version of excel, so much the better.

Thanks so much for any help.


----------

